
Behind the scenes at the Marmite factory in Burton-on-Trent - fanf2
https://www.derbyshirelife.co.uk/out-about/events/behind-the-scenes-at-the-marmite-factory-in-burton-on-trent-1-4190524
======
jjgreen
I once attempted to make my own Marmite by boiling up the slurry remaining
from a batch of home-brewed beer. The experiment was not a success.

------
mrlonglong
Food of the Ghods! Love the damn stuff.

